# Genus Paphiopedilum - Albino Forms



## Hakone (Feb 14, 2013)

wonderful Photo
Text in englisch , german , japanisch, chinesisch, thailändisch, polnisch


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 14, 2013)

A great book by our own Olaf Gruss (ORG). If you can find one - buy it!


----------



## fibre (Feb 15, 2013)

tomkalina said:


> A great book by our own Olaf Gruss (ORG). If you can find one - buy it!



I'm sorry, but I can't agree. Most photographs are not as good as one might expect and the quality of the print isn't good too. 
You can find the very same information by Olaf Gruss and nice photos (but less) in a much better quality in a special issue of the Orchid Digest.


----------



## Clark (Feb 15, 2013)

It was a great pleasure meeting Mr. Gruss.
And the book looks perfect on the coffee table.


----------



## Paphiolive (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello,
I have 1 book new for sell. 25€ + shipping
I stay in France. If you want it, contact me.

Olivier


----------

